# No Temperature Sensors at Radeon HD 3650 Mobility



## Alex Vanderbilt (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello,

month ago I bought this Laptop (Specs below) which features a ATi Mobility HD3650. It's the first time, that I use GPUz on this system and I noticed, that the there are results for temperature and so on at the Sensors Tab of GPUz (Screenshots below). Is this an intended "feature" or, what I think, some kind of an issue, since other Programms, such as HWMonitor recognise the temperatures correctly.

Thanks for clarification.

AV

System:

http://www.sysprofile.de/id110020


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 13, 2009)

You can use the latest version of HWmonitor to monitor the tems of your VC


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (Oct 13, 2009)

I can and obviously need to do so, but certain applications and programs only work with GPUz and it is a harmful task to find out how to get the data from HWMonitor I need for that apps and progs. Furthermore, HWM can't be minimized to the task bar which is necessary for the apps.

AV


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey! Seems solved.  I now get Temps, Fan-Speed, GPU usage and more comprehensible clock speeds. Nice and Thanks! 

AV


----------

